# are birds happier in pairs? even when hand raised



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey everyone!

I'm posting here even though I will probably add this into the cockatiel forum too, its just that I feel I know some of you guys better & find people on here answer more.


so I'm wanting advice from people that have more than one bird, or more than one hand raised bird..

I've got 4 budgies as most of you know & I've also got a hand raised cockatiel.
I feel my budgies are very happy together, but I've never considered getting another cockatiel because bandit is hand raised and very attached to me.

I still have plenty of time for bandit don't get me wrong.. its not an issue of having time to spend with her, but I've noticed more and more she demands to be out of the cage with me which I love but I'm worried in future or on the days that I'm very busy that she is not going to be 100% happy.

Lots of people seem to say if you have a second hand raised bird that it can ruin your bond? 
And I've seen this happen with some of my friends birds- but they are not cockatiels.

I just want her to be as happy as she can be, 
I'm also going travelling this year and will be gone for an entire month, which I'm stressing that she will be unhappy while I'm gone.

If I get another bird, I would like that bird to have a bond with me too.
Also I'm worried what if I got another bird and bandit didn't like it?
what if they hate each other?

any advice from people who started with one hand raised bird & added more?

thank you


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Sarah it great to see you back around the forum:wave1:
I have Budget who is hand raised I don't know if you remember him you helped me so much when I needed it 
Now I have another two budgies, Budget loves to interact with them but he is definitely still my boy, he flies straight to me when I walk in the room an sits with me for cuddles an naps. He has learned how to talk budgie now because of the other budgies but he still talks up a storm with us.
I like the fact he has friends that are feathered for when we are out, although he is still in his own cage whilst the others are all together. 
We recently have been away on a holiday and I am sure having the other birds there as a constant helped Budget not fret as much as he could of done.
I guess it is a hard decision for you because you don't know if they will get on but usually most birds do accept another from the same species. Good luck with your travel xx


----------



## eduardo (Jul 24, 2011)

*Sarah, lots of questions and, like people say "ain't no way of telling", lol.
As you know, every bird reacts differently, but I can tell you from my experience that my cockatiels have done well in that respect. Candy was hand raised and very attached to me, and when I got Tony, it wasn't love at first sight. There were ups and downs in their relationship but here we are, three years later, and they are pretty good roommates. Both of them are very attached to me and we often sit together while I scratch their heads and rub their beaks. They are both very human oriented, but when I am gone, I know they are not upset because they have each other.*


----------

